# swapper/0 not tainted [SOLVED]

## salmonix

Hi, 

making a custom kernel I get the message at boot:

```
Pid 1,comm:swapper/0 not tainted

arch/x86/kernel/smpc:123 native_smp_send_reschedule.

hardware name: System Product Name
```

etc.

I guess it is perhaps related to SATA (?) but I am just running in  circles.

config: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0-ffPQrFWEibl9uTlA5TUVFN3c/edit?usp=sharing

dmesg: http://dpaste.com/1275117/

lspci: http://dpaste.com/1275118/

Any help appreciated.

----------

## TomWij

Can't tell much without a photo; the "swapper/0 not tainted" is not the error, swapper denotes the process (it is often a false positive) and the not tainted just means you don't run proprietary drivers. So, you could try to compile the hard disk controller (IDE / ATA / PATA / SATA / AHCI / ...) into the kernel (=Y) as well as the file system; also make sure you have CONFIG_TMPFS=Y, CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=Y and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=Y.

----------

## salmonix

Thanx for you concern.

Sg. went wrong, I modified the config. The config and the error message is at the links below:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5gL0rBtAlshcm9MTEt3d0l2cHc/edit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5gL0rBtAlshbWhrRERybEV6d0E/edit?usp=sharing

----------

## TomWij

That's indeed root failing to mount. As my previous suggestions don't seem to work; you could try genkernel, but given that you are on a different distribution you can find support at https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewforum.php?id=22

----------

## njsg

 *salmonix wrote:*   

> Thanx for you concern.
> 
> Sg. went wrong, I modified the config. The config and the error message is at the links below:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5gL0rBtAlshcm9MTEt3d0l2cHc/edit?usp=sharing
> ...

 

In the future, please use a service that allows serving plain text over HTTP, like, say, pastebin, then linking the raw text link here. This makes immediate handling of the file quite much easier.

Did you just copy an Arch Linux kernel config? Do you have any idea of how Arch packages their kernels? With initrds, maybe? If so, did you do the same on the gentoo side?

Why did you decide to copy a config from Arch Linux?

Please share:

- lspci -k of a working kernel (livecd?)

- the kernel commandline; even better, the bootloader configuration for that kernel (including eventual initrd lines).

My guess is that you copied a config from Arch, which may provide pre-built kernels with initrds with lots of modules, and just compiled the kernel on the gentoo side, skipping an initrd and using a kernel with no builtin drivers to handle either the I/O controller which gives you access to the HDD or the filesystem / uses.

----------

## salmonix

Hi, thanx.

I could not copy the config to pastebin for some reason, that is why I choose this way.

The config was not copied. I simply wanted to create a config for my fresh Gentoo partition but I was staying at the arch partition planning to copy the kernel over to the Gentoo on success.

The grub2 entry:

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry 'Linux custom' --class arch --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-custom-true-04c4ee0c-580a-4133-9e64-21bbae88429e' {
> 
>         load_video
> 
>         set gfxpayload=keep
> ...

 

The lspci: http://dpaste.com/1276270/

The current config is here:  *Quote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/5BweHQPC

 

The problem is still there.

----------

## TomWij

Can't see anything wrong in the configuration, maybe the UUID is wrong; try the /dev/... syntax.

----------

## salmonix

 :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> [root@siona ~]# blkid 
> 
> /dev/sda1: UUID="F2E67D47E67D0D5B" TYPE="ntfs" 
> 
> /dev/sda2: UUID="04c4ee0c-580a-4133-9e64-21bbae88429e" TYPE="ext4" 
> ...

 

in grub.cfg:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> linux /boot/vmlinuz-custom root=UUID=04c4ee0c-580a-4133-9e64-21bbae88429e ro quiet 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## TomWij

Does it work with root=/dev/sda2 or is that broken too?

----------

## salmonix

No, grub2 says :  *Quote:*   

> No such device: /dev/sda2. Loading linux-custom kernel...

 

The grub cfg is here: http://dpaste.com/1276890/

----------

## TomWij

I don't see /dev/sda2 in there.

----------

## salmonix

sorry, I did it on the command line in Grub2.

ok., here is the current config: http://dpaste.com/1277865/

with the variant with UUIDs the error is this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5gL0rBtAlshQnNoVEFVeThIS2s/edit?usp=sharing

with sda2 - this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5gL0rBtAlshQWVZS2tYcUFhZlU/edit?usp=sharing[/url]

it is clear, that although the goes panic finally, the /sda variant goes father !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TomWij

It can see your devices (the second screenshot shows ATA) but still can't mount them, which root file system do you use and did you compile that file system into the kernel?

----------

## salmonix

ext4.

...

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

...

but finally by the pressure of my superstition I also compiled ext3 and ext2 in the kernel.

i have also Xchecked the supported partition types - those should work.

----------

## TomWij

I'm getting out of clues; if you can't get it to work, I would like to suggest you to start from a genkernel config with an initramfs and trim down from there.

----------

## salmonix

Well, back to the story. 

I added 

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=Y

CONFIG_SCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=y

to config and gave it a try. ( the idea came from a different thread here. )

Watching the full output of the kernel again loading it with /dev/sda2 I realized that the HDD is recognized as sdb and not sda.

sda is the other hdd I have ( unformatted ).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep sd
> 
> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-custom root=/dev/sdb2
> ...

 

the full dmesg output is here: http://dpaste.com/1290888/

So,

after changing grub to /dev/sdb kernel finally loaded - putting a lot of messages on screen - and  and the system started, because fstab has the UUIDs and not the /dev/sdxxx identifiers.

however, with UUID in grub it is still falling into panic, and the kernel I use normally finds the HDD as /dev/sda - and loads a way faster. strange, because blkid /dev/sdb2 ( for example ) is properly returning the UUID for that partition - which is also correct in grub.cfg

My guessing is that the problem is somewhere with the way kernel reads from BIOS, but warm thanx for any suggestions.

----------

## salmonix

So, the criminal part was in

```
 Device Drivers -> Multiple devices driver support ( RAID and LVM ) -> device mapper support
```

as it reversed the order of the attached hdds.

It still seems to have some issues, however, as grub still complains about not finding the root partition, but after hitting a key, the kernel starts to load slowly, and then suddenly all is ok. I guess the root of the evil is in deeper domains, but that is not the story of the tainted ( or untainted ) swap.

Thanx for the help.

----------

